# Bell Fab smoker owners



## joe black (Mar 14, 2015)

Bell owners:  Please post any pros/cons, comments, pictures.  There doesn't seem to be anything to find out there and I am desperate for info.  

Please respond and thanks in advance,  Joe


----------



## bigred77 (Mar 14, 2015)

I hadnt heard of them, but a quick google search they look to be a pretty quality custom built pit

website just shows trailer mounted units

you looking at getting something custom built or found one used?


----------



## joe black (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks Red,  they will build anything you want.  I'm going for a custom backyard model.  Have looked at their website, but not much build info there.


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey, Joe  email them and tell them you are interested and want a complete breakdown and pictures of the inside

Gary


----------



## joe black (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks Gary


----------



## bigred77 (Mar 14, 2015)

Curious how you found them Joe,  you being in SC and I think their website says they are in Oklahoma


----------



## joe black (Mar 14, 2015)

Somewhere in a forum someone had referred to the Bell site and I visited.  When I saw what they had, I thought it looked pretty good.  I talked with Mr. Bell and he was very courteous.  He seemed to know quite a lot about the operation and nuances of smokers.  With all that, I still would like to speak with some owners who could shed some light on how they are pleased with their smokers or what they don't particularly like about them.  Maybe some mods that have had to make.


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134814/bellfab-smoker

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134814/bellfab-smoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/90765/bell-fab-feedback-please

Gary


----------



## joe black (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks very much, Gary.  As usual you're on top of things.  I looked at the sites that you suggested and they were very helpful.  They answered several of my questions and gave me a really good feeling.

Thanks again,  Joe


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

Your welcome, Post some pics when you get that bad boy

Gary


----------



## kimg58 (Aug 7, 2016)

cooked on one at a contest in skiatook ok we placed first in ribs and third over all will be talking to him about buying my own soon


----------



## derek v (Dec 16, 2016)

I couldn't be more pleased with my Bell Fab custom made smoker.  100% custom made to my specs with all the modifications done as I instructed during fabrication.  Modeled after the Yoder Durango and the Horizon Ranger...all for about 1/2 the price of the Yoder.













IMG_4060.JPG



__ derek v
__ Dec 16, 2016


















IMG_4032.JPG



__ derek v
__ Dec 16, 2016


----------



## derek v (Dec 16, 2016)

IMG_4060.JPG



__ derek v
__ Dec 16, 2016


















IMG_4032.JPG



__ derek v
__ Dec 16, 2016






Can't recommend Craig Bell enough.  Custom built this for me based off the Yoder Durango and Horizon Ranger models...for about half the price.  Note that this included all the mods I asked for.  Once again, highly recommend Bell Fab.


----------



## joe black (Dec 16, 2016)

Congrats on that bad boy.  I have a traditional horizontal that Craig made for me almost two years ago and I absolutely love it.  Heats well, holds heat well, and cooks great food.  Craig Bell puts out a quality product that needs more exposure.  He is one of the best kept secrets in BBQ smoker fabrication.


----------



## aknaff (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello, I’m new to these forums. I recently got on Craig Bell’s wait list for a custom built offset and my build is 10 weeks out. I’d like to see if any current Bell Fab smoker owners here have any advice on what customizable features they really like on their current offset, what they wish they had added, and what customizations (if any) they wish they hadn’t spent the money for. For reference I am looking at the 2’x3’  Backyard Grill with cylindrical FB. Craig said he could put a lid on the FB with a cooking grate as well. He also said he could do a side door to the FB and a pot warmer as well (although he said because I wanted the top lid on the FB the pot warmer would sit off the back side most likely). Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BenCarlson (Jun 16, 2021)

I love my smoker from Craig. I didnt get crazy with customizing other than I had him set it up so it had two rods that run the length of the smoker for hanging sausage. I'd probably prefer the door of the FB be on the end rather than on the side but that's just nitpicking. My rig is built like a tank and everything I've made on it has turned out extremely good.


----------



## aknaff (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for the reply Ben.  A removable sausage hanger is one of the options I discussed with Craig and plan on in the build.  How easy is your Bell offset to move around?  I have been hearing that even the smallest of the offsets that he makes weight around 800 lbs. (with the 3/8" steel).


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 16, 2021)

aknaff said:


> Hello, I’m new to these forums. I recently got on Craig Bell’s wait list for a custom built offset and my build is 10 weeks out. I’d like to see if any current Bell Fab smoker owners here have any advice on what customizable features they really like on their current offset, what they wish they had added, and what customizations (if any) they wish they hadn’t spent the money for. For reference I am looking at the 2’x3’  Backyard Grill with cylindrical FB. Craig said he could put a lid on the FB with a cooking grate as well. He also said he could do a side door to the FB and a pot warmer as well (although he said because I wanted the top lid on the FB the pot warmer would sit off the back side most likely). Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I think 

 TNJAKE
  has one of these he might be able to give you some helpful tips.


----------



## BenCarlson (Jun 16, 2021)

The weight is quite substantial. Mine has a removable handle for moving it and it is still difficult to move if you're going through something soft like grass. You've reminded me of the one things I legitimately would change and that would having four wheels, however, I have a dedicated spot for mine so it's not a huge problem. I believe Jake has 4 wheels on his BellFab.


----------



## aknaff (Oct 7, 2021)

My Bell Fab smoker is on it's way to me right now.  I expect it to arrive by next weekend at the latest.  Here are a few pics of it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 7, 2021)

aknaff said:


> My Bell Fab smoker is on it's way to me right now.  I expect it to arrive by next weekend at the latest.  Here are a few pics of it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 512681
> ...


Looks good. What are you going to do for your first cook?


----------



## aknaff (Oct 7, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good. What are you going to do for your first cook?


I'm planning on beef plate ribs, pulled pork, and a smoked mac n cheese for the first cook.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 7, 2021)

aknaff said:


> I'm planning on beef plate ribs, pulled pork, and a smoked mac n cheese for the first cook.


Oh man that sounds delicious


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 7, 2021)

Pretty sure your smoker was on his FB page the other day. Enjoy!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice looking smoker I love mine. My only regret is I didn't get the rubber tires.


----------



## aknaff (Oct 22, 2021)

It finally arrived yesterday!  Here is one more pic after I installed the thermometers.  Can't wait for the cook this weekend!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 23, 2021)

Yes sir she's a beaut !


----------

